# Cydectin Question



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm going to get some Cydectin for my medicine cabinet, and I was curious if anyone knows whether or not you can use it on lactating does and still drink the milk, or if there is a time period that would be good to refrain from drinking their milk when you give it to them?? 

Also, I was looking on valleyet.com and the only Cydectin I saw was Cydectin Pour On, and Cydectin Oral Sheep Drench. When I clicked on the Cysectin Pour On, it said Cydectin Pour On for Cattle. Is that the right Cydectin to get? I think it is, and know that many things used for cattle are also used for goats unofficially, but it's not cheap stuff, so I just want to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes the cattle pour on, 1cc per 22 pounds orally. Keep it in the fridge, copper bolus, keep the molasses out of your grain mix, and it will last even a mid size herd a couple of years. More if you learn to fecal, way to many folks blame everything on worms


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Vicki. As far as I can tell, I have healthy goats, but since I am still figuring out my worming program, and don't have the ability yet to do my own fecals, in the meantime, I heard that Cydectin is the stuff to have on hand that kills worms well. I am a LITTLE concerned from looking at the eyelids that they are a bit paler than they should be. I've used Ivermectin and goat dewormer pellets in the past, but think I should have some Cydectin on hand as well. BTW, how often do you administer the copper bolus, since you mentioned that?


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

If you only have a few goats Quest horse gel is more cost effective and is the same


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank Nicole. I do only have three fully grown lactating goats, but if the regular Pour On lasts a few years, I have 5 kids right now as well, so I might just get the pour on and not worry about running low, but I'll look into the amounts. It might be that the horse gel is the ticket. Thanks!


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Just be careful using the Quest, it isn't always thoroughly mixed in the tube, and since you're using such a small amount you can get more or less active ingredient than you want. Squeeze out the whole tube into a clean container, mix it well, then measure very carefully, it should be fine.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Jennifer. I love this forum. So much good info.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Question, do your guys' Quest come in a gel, or is it more like a paste? I couldn't really get mine to stir very well, and didn't really see why I would need to, because it was a gel. But, I could see if it was a paste, having it separate or something.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It is a gel. Far more economical than a huge container of pour on. Moderate sized herd means 30 or so  Not 3. Quest in the tube will do several does for 12.00. It does not separate unless you let it be exposed to extreme heat. It must be stored below 75 degrees. Press it out into a smaller dosing syringe so you know the cc rather than go by the pounds for a horse which does not translate to goats at all. Really...for 3 does....a tube of Quest is the way to go. Your youngstock will need Valbazen to get the tapes.
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Quest dosage....1cc for 100 pounds!~ All the hoopla over the dosage and killing goats with the active ingredient moxidectin is based on the poor research of the goatkeeper. Quest has a huge margin of safety. This chemical targets the nervous system of the parasite which has little in common with the nervous system of a mammal. The toxicity is in the carrier as in the pour on being used orally. Not the active ingredient. You only need the pour on if you have a large number of goats with poor parasite resistance or confinement raised animals that are continuously re-infected.
Lee


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

I have 11 full grown does 2 yearlings and 6 kids, oh and a lamb, I use 2 tubes for everyone, its much more cost effective for me to use the horse gel. I order it from jeffers or valley vet depending on who has the best price at the time, its usually 8.95/tube and they offer free standard shipping so i get it in about 5 days.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Nicole, it is not more cost effective. It is cheaper for the short term, but if you bought a bottle it would last you a very long time. I keep 20-30 goats, larger than yours, and I don't use the bottle up in two years dosing 2-3 times per year.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

When your only deworming 3 adults like Matt is then yes its cheaper, that one tube @ 1cc per 100lbs will last a few rounds, even if you had 200lb does. I use the gel because I order it for my horses so adding a few extra is no big deal, I also rotate wormers depending on what fecals show and if I only need to deworm once or twice a year and I use quest once and something else like ivomec plus the next then I only need 2 tubes for the year. We rotate pastures quite a bit and check fecals often so dont deworm unless fecals show its needed. Most of our pastures are 2-3ft high by the time the goats get to it and we have tons of. Trees & brush they prefer to munch on so not a whole lot of grazing where the eggs are.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'm talking cost per dose. There is no way you can make gel cheaper per dose than pour on. It simply isn't. It is significantly more.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I prefer to just use the tubes since I don't want to have to store stuff forever before I use it up. I am not even interested in the cost per goat factor. I am looking at convenience for me. Plus if it takes me years to use up a bottle of cydectin, does it degrade over time? Everyone has their preferences. There is no one size fits all in the goat world or any animal world for that matter.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with paying more for convenience. I just wanted to be clear for the newbies lurking that the pour on is significantly cheaper per dose. I love DGI for our emphasis on evidence based, correct information.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure why you'd need to refrigerate the Cydectin if it's kept at room temp. Please remember that each type of Cydectin dewormer has a different concentration of moxidectin in it. The weakest is the sheep drench and the strongest is the Quest gel. We use the Cydectin injectable, given orally at 2.5 ccs per 100 lbs. The pour-on has a petrochemical carrier in it which I don't particularly like to give to the goats orally, but it's the one most goat people purchase because it's fairly cost effective. The dose for the pour-on is the same whether you pour it on or give it orally, 5 ccs per 100 lbs. Caroline


----------

